# spacer problems



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

Ok i have searched the forums and can't seem to find anyone with my problem. I bought a set of 1 1/2in spacers and when I put them on with my itp steel wheels they don't line up right(they aren't centered) they centered on the hub before now there is nothing to center them. What can i do to fix this minus buying aluminum wheels with tapered lug nuts?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Seems like tapered lugs would be the fix... Not sure though, as I hate spacers and have never really messed with them but once, took them right back off.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I've seen 2 different kinds of wheel spacers and neither one would center a steel wheel. The mounting surface is just flat. I think you already mentioned the solution. Maybe someone with more experience than me will chime in with the fix. Sorry, i know it sucks when you buy something and it turns out to be a PITA.


----------



## arky man (Apr 6, 2011)

Well no one really found a fix but after talking to the guys from mud throwers where i got the spacers i checked the wheels they where for a terek with 12mm holes instead of the 10mm holes stock. Mounted up my tires to stock wheels problem fixed


----------

